# Ways of lowering Blood PRessure while on cycle



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Flinty got me thinking today so tis the reason I ask, if you have high BP what are good ways to lower it both naturally and medically?

Cardio a couple times a week?

Plenty of water?

Reduced sodium?

And what's this about celery?

Cheers guys


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Are you taking an AI, such as Adex? less estrogen and water weight can reduce blood pressure quite significantly.

But yeah, diet, cardio, low sodium, all those things you mentioned help.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enalapril is what I use when on Tren (It's an ACE inhibitor)

5mg morn & night keeps BP perfect for me

May switch to losartan due to http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110816171745.htm


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno read my latest post in ROBs let there be light journal mate most info in there X


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers boys


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

celery is good, as well as hawthorne berry extract and garlic extract, loads of water and cardio and abstain from alcohol and processed foods!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> Enalapril is what I use when on Tren (It's an ACE inhibitor)
> 
> 5mg morn & night keeps BP perfect for me
> 
> May switch to losartan due to http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110816171745.htm


Good read


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Sureno read my latest post in ROBs let there be light journal mate most info in there X


U lazy bastard, write it on this thread dedicated for it lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

get some celery juice down you mate or celery seed extract that brings down blood pressure !!! hawthorn as well i believe !!!

do a bit of cardio

increase pottasium (banana) intake

reduce salt in diet

cheese, broccoli,yoghurt, cabbage can reduce blood pressure

walnuts, soyabeans, flaxseed

flenty of fish, salmon, tuna

dark chocolate can do it

garlic supplements

magnesium intake can help

lots of good ways mate to reduce it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

All these natural ways mentioned are methods for treating primary hypertension, what about us steroid users that have secondary hypertension, do they work for that too?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hacks once posted, he liked to use 5 celery sticks in a juicer, drink the juice and bp goes down shortly after.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mars said:


> All these natural ways mentioned are methods for treating primary hypertension, what about us steroid users that have secondary hypertension, do they work for that too?


well mate thats something that certainly could be monitore as you eat and do these things, i would imagine it would still help more than harm !!!


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

celery seed extract,beetroot juice and aspirin. i had high bp due to tren not so long ago and these helped me.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

So where is all your BP's at? Just done mine and its 142/82 - little high on the systolic but I wasn't going to concern myself unless it got any higher.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

119/77 last check


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> Mars, where do you fall on the ABCDE?


You've lost me.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine is in the range of 145/90 - 150/95 with meds from GP.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Soul keeper said:


> Mine is in the range of 145/90 - 150/95 with meds from GP.


So its gone up with meds.....


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Soul keeper said:


> Mine is in the range of 145/90 - 150/95 with meds from GP.


Quite high with mede?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> The 5 causes of secondary hypertension: a's b's c's d's e's they call them, I remember my mom (she is GP) listing them...its also on wiki under secondary hypertension...
> 
> *I asked in relation to your question posed above, i.e. what about aas users with secondary hypertension? As the discussion is about primary hypertension, 'primarily' from the water retention.*
> 
> ...


I thought the discussion was about secondary hypertension going by the title. We are taking drugs that raise our BP, isn't that secondary hypertension?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with mars and was under the impression it is secondary

Primary would be hypertension naturally brought on without the aid of drugs secondary would be brought on by the induction of a third party object eg drugs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive found reat succsess whith Co enzime CQ10 definatly worked for me, i also have lots of garlic and fish in my diet.

CQ10 can be bought at most health food shops ect


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Hawthorne does it for me, can see a definite lowering of bp within 2 weeks of using it, and generally feel better circulatory-wise, when doing cardio etc


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I never ever use an AI,

Am now using celery and jesus it wokred well and quick, lost alot of water retention and was p!ssing like amd at first, face looks less bloated after just 2 days and I dont feel my BP going high although havent tested it yet.

Something I am keeping tabs on as I go no noticable sides from AAS what so ever except raiesd BP, also high bp runs in my family so really need to keep it down

Just hoping losing to much water doesnt effect my strength


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man celery juice really lowers mine big time, you put about 5 stalks in a juicer and drink between 8 to 12 oz, depending on how high.

It does take about 20 minutes to kick in, but on celery juice I never saw my blood pressure get so low.

Works awesome, but monitor it, mine gets way high on gear, if you are taking meds careful as it can lower it below normal.

In fact, I know a guy that had two glasses and got spun out when he stood up (low blood pressure).

Beet root/beet juice works well too, and works for longer then celery.

Good stuff, it will turn your stools red so just dont get shocked and think it is blood, it is the juice.

Hawthorn works well, but it takes about 3 days or even longer to do its work, its not instant.

Celery seed is said to work, never tried it myself, got the idea to juice after I saw the info on the seeds.

Dandelion is a mild diuretic and can help some.

Another thing to consider is potassium, either too low or too high can alter blood pressure, and alter rhythm of the heart.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

needs a bump, iv been recommended enalapril, its just out of stock at united pharmacies at the moment :crying:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sureno said:


> needs a bump, iv been recommended enalapril, its just out of stock at united pharmacies at the moment :crying:


If you take this or ramapril make sure you get a kidney function test. I'm prescribed ramapril and my late wife was prescribed enlaparil a condition by any GP is kidney function tests, this is important.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Mars said:


> If you take this or ramapril make sure you get a kidney function test. I'm prescribed ramapril and my late wife was prescribed enlaparil a condition by any GP is kidney function tests, this is important.


I know enalapril is prescribed to diabetics with kidney function issues, not sure I can get the tests may just try the natural route for now then Mars :-/


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hey sureno - as an engineer - i have deduced if you cut your head off.....thus reducing the constraining restrictions in the blood flow causing backpressure....(your peanut brain).....your BP will drop like a stone x


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> hey sureno - as an engineer - i have deduced if you cut your head off.....thus reducing the constraining restrictions in the blood flow causing backpressure....(your peanut brain).....your BP will drop like a stone x


That's rich coming from mr peanut head himself, your [email protected] then  X


----------

